# Open Driving Insurance with an Endorsement



## clare72 (2 May 2007)

Hi,

Is there any insurance companies that will insure someone with an endorsement on their licence, where the policy allows them to drive another car.  Cant find any.  It looks like i'm going to have to insure my partner as a named driver on my car (costing me an extra 800) and then he'll have to take out a seperate insurance policy for his own car.  Is that my only option?


----------



## LUFC (2 May 2007)

Well if he has his own insurance most companys will give driving of other cars (provided he has full icence) but will restrict it to third party only.
Open driving is usually over 25's with full clean driving licence.
Whats the endt for?


----------



## clare72 (2 May 2007)

Hi,

The endorsement is for drink driving, he got a year off the road.  He's just trying to get his own insurance again now, but nobody we've tried will give him open driving because of the endorsement


----------



## Ravima (2 May 2007)

I do not understand why he needs 'open driving'. Can he not get insured in his own name on his own car? Whoever was his insurer pre conviction MUST quote and it is also possible that some of the specialist companies will also quote. try a broker.

Are you confusing 'open driving' which basically is anyone with a licence able to driver your car, subject to whatever age restrictions your insurer may inpose, with 'driving other cars' which is a benefit given only to the Policyholder, allosing him to drive other peoples cars on a third party only basis?

Why does he need open driving in the first place?


----------



## clare72 (2 May 2007)

hi,

sorry, what i mean was, if it was possible for him to get insurance on his own car, that would allow him to drive my car third party, without the need for me to have him as a named driver on my insurance, it's just that i'm going to have to pay an extra 800 euros to have him as a named driver on my insurance.


----------



## LUFC (3 May 2007)

Thats driving of other cars your talking about, completley differant to open driving. Just ask the insurance company if driving of other cars is included.


----------

